# Billing for Crofab Antivenom



## TLAND (May 4, 2011)

Does anyone know how we could charge and bill for Crofab Antivenom?  There isnt a J Code available.  Help!


----------



## DelMarEs (Feb 28, 2013)

*CroFab AntiVenom Coding*

HCPCS Level II: J0840.  It was administered as an infusion for a patient at my facility and we billed it per infusion billing guidelines.


----------

